# SPL card



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i know ive got to go to the FWC office on 17th ave but what all do i have to have in order to get the card?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wrong, You can't get an SPl at any FWC office. You must get it from Tallahasse. First go online and read what you need and more importantly what you can do with the license.keep in mind you don't get a RS indorsement with the license. you have to qualify for the RS by selling $5000 worth of seafood in a 12 month period. I'll make it short and sweet you will never qualify for it unless you fish full time so just be happy with the recreational license.:doh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i know i cant immediately get a RS endorsement.. ive gota sell $5000 dollars worth first which i will be doing full time so thats not an issue.

i have to go to the local FWC office and send off the application to tallahassee and they will send back the card.

ive already talked to a couple commercial mullet fisherman about it and they all have said that its not too hard to sell $5000 dollars of seafood within 12 months as long as you put in the time for it.

what im really meant to ask was: does anybody else on here have a spl card?

and no guys im not boat fishing for snapper, im only doing this from shore, mainly mullet and live bait


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How the hell are you going to sell $5000 worth of fish when you have to have the RS endorsement to sell just about all the fish worth selling? Do you think you can sell $5000 worth of silver trout and sheephead? Those are just about all you can sell that aren't on the RS requirement. Like I stated before NO way. So go ahead and get the $50 personal SPL license And carry it around with you at least it counts for one recreational license.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sheepshead require a rs endorsement and obviously its possible because how else would any other fisherman attain his rs endorsement?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes you are correct about Sheephead that's just one more you can't sell without the RS. In answer to your HOW question by signing on a commercial vessel of some kind and using your crew share toward the RS endorcement. Without the RS you can't sell crap...:banghead


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a question.....Can I get one and just sell tuna? or bonita to bait shop?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kahala, I don't see anything in the commercial regs about Bonita but i'm sure Tuna is out even with the RS you will need a federal reef permit as you do for ANY reef fish to sell. I was just trying to save Branden a little money. :doh


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark....I am looking at the application and it doesn't show anything except for lobster, crab, and pompano. guess I need to educate myself some more....as for bonito, I'll just give it to someone for bait...might just eat it too....:baby


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

From the FWC site: 

Harvest over 100 pounds or 2 saltwater fish per person per day (whichever is greater) for species that do not have an established bag limit; 

The RS is required for those wishing to exceed the recreational bag limit and/or *sell *those species designated as a "restricted species<P class=Body>You must have the SPL to commercially harvest and sell saltwater products, and you may sell only to a licensed Florida wholesale dealer. 

So....If I don't harvest 100 pounds or more and stay with the recreational limit, do I need an RS endorsement and can I sell to anyone??

Can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ok to clear a thing or two up, a RS endorsement stands for RESTRICTED SPECIES, any species that has a bag or size limit is a restricted species.

certain restricted species, pompano mainly, require a special endorsement AS WELL AS AN RS.. crabs and lobster also fall under this category having their owe special permits to legally sell.

yes you can sell bonita, menhaden, lys, etc to a bait shop.. ANY species that doesnt not have a bag or size limit is legal to sell to anyone, with the exception of a restraunt, as long as you have a SPL, saltwater products license.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Branden on the Pompano, You can with a SPL and RS harvest 250 pompano commercially. Over 250 fish you need a P endorsement. Other than that I guess you got it figured out. Good luck.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

You can just mail in the form you print off of the FWC website with $50 and they will send you the SPL, It takes about 3 weeks to get it. 

As far as selling fish goes, the majority of species you will be able to sell with the SPL are goin to be bait fish with the exception of white trout and maybe a few others. Cigar minnows, menhaden, bonita, hardtails,croakers, bullminnows, pinfish and sand fleas are going to be what is sold the most with the SPL. There is another way to get to the $5000 mark though, you can work on a boat that holds a SPL with a RS endorsement and then you can get share tickets from the fish you catch. This is way eaiser to do but you just have to have the conection.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

wouldnt be too hard. I have a couple friends that on average go out and kill 100 flounder in a night. Or when the water gets cold bring up 400 lbs.of mullet in one night. Net so full it takes a truck and block to get it up. im sure he could handle it but just would have to break the rules to sell 5000 worth


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> I have a couple friends that on average go out and kill 100 flounder in a night


my bullshitgauge just exploaded


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *OMEGA (11/11/2009)*wouldnt be too hard. I have a couple friends that on average go out and kill 100 flounder in a night. Or when the water gets cold bring up 400 lbs.of mullet in one night. Net so full it takes a truck and block to get it up. im sure he could handle it but just would have to break the rules to sell 5000 worth


Only one month out of the year that one can stick 100 flounders in a night, unless they are gigging in another state. Same with the mullet. You're only going to findthem thick during roe season when any dumb ass can kill 500lbs. No way to sell $5k worth in that short period of time.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *kingling (11/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I have a couple friends that on average go out and kill 100 flounder in a night
> ...




Ok pee-wee well thats great. you actually know who he is as he was a former rat like yourself. you can pm me if you like, i dont backtrack on what i say or make things up. thanks


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> Ok pee-wee well thats great. you actually know who he is as he was a former rat like yourself. you can pm me if you like, i dont backtrack on what i say or make things up. thanks


i dont really care who it is, no one can go out and gig 100 flounder on average a night, maybe one or two nights out of the year but not every night. i will believe it ifyou puta picture of him with 100 fish for everynight he goes


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

maybe not using the term average quite so stiff, as you are probably right. but trust me i have seen 200 carcasses in the back of the truck many times. and even though you would recognize him and drop it, i dont think i would post his picture for you lol. pretty sure gigging a hundred flounder in a 24 hr period is illegal!:doh


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

and i wasnt just talking about jubilee either btw


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *OMEGA (11/12/2009)*maybe not using the term average quite so stiff, as you are probably right. but trust me



Sounds like someone's backpeddling! Dumbass. Your word carries no water on this website anymore


----------

